# Montella: stoccata ai cinesi nel post Napoli - Milan 4-2.



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella ai cinesi nel corso dell'intervista post partita a Sky. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'allenatore rossonero:"Cosa mi aspettavo sul mercato? Vorrei fare una battuta ma ho paura di farla. Ho letto il titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport (sui cinesi dell'Inter e sui soldi investiti per Joao Mario e Gabigol, NDR) e mi è venuto il dubbio che i cinesi abbiano sbagliato il bonifico... C'è amarezza rispetto a quello che poteva essere e non è accaduto".

Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella alla futura proprietà rossonera.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2016)

Mah, secondo me voleva solo fare il simpatico (avrei evitato, onestamente).


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella ai cinesi nel corso dell'intervista post partita a Sky. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'allenatore rossonero:"Cosa mi aspettavo sul mercato? Vorrei fare una battuta ma ho paura di farla. Ho letto il titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport (sui cinesi dell'Inter e sui soldi investiti per Joao Mario e Gabigol, NDR) e mi è venuto il dubbio che i cinesi abbiano sbagliato il bonifico...".
> 
> Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella alla futura proprietà rossonera.



Secondo me la vera frecciata, e anche più pesante, è l'altra, quando si è detto "amareggiato per quello che poteva essere e non è stato".
Sta dicendo, tra le altre cose, anche che non è contento del mercato e che probabilmente non sono state mantenute determinate promesse.


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2016)

Non bella questa battuta,non credo che sia normale che un allenatore irrida la futura proprietà.Non so cosa pensare,speriamo bene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2016)

Mi è piaciuto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Secondo me la vera frecciata, e anche più pesante, è l'altra, quando si è detto "amareggiato per quello che poteva essere e non è stato".
> Sta dicendo, tra le altre cose, anche che non è contento del mercato e che probabilmente non sono state mantenute determinate promesse.



Esattamente.

Ma dai ma comunque era chiaro già da quando ha fatto la battuta su Sosa e Iniesta... Questo è da apprezzare molto secondo me.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Agosto 2016)

Se davvero era riferito ai cinesi è un cogli1 .... la colpa è dei 2 cancri


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non bella questa battuta,non credo che sia normale che un allenatore irrida la futura proprietà.Non so cosa pensare,speriamo bene.



Ha detto (giustamente) ciò che tutti quelli con un pò d'intelligenza pensano: è impensabile che una futura proprietà se ne freghi del calcio giocato e decida di buttare alle ortiche un'intera stagione.

E pure questa battuta nei confronti di quelli che DOVREBBERO ESSERE i futuri proprietari, puzza abbastanza.


----------



## de sica (27 Agosto 2016)

Come dargli torto francamente.. Io l'ho interpreta in un altro modo, ovvero che il bonifico degli 85 milioni è arrivato alla squadra sbagliata (sfinter) invece che noi


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Secondo me la vera frecciata, e anche più pesante, è l'altra, quando si è detto "amareggiato per quello che poteva essere e non è stato".
> Sta dicendo, tra le altre cose, anche che non è contento del mercato e che probabilmente non sono state mantenute determinate promesse.



Però scusate, un allenatore, qualsiasi allenatore su questa terra, come fa a fidarsi ancora del duo malefico? La credibilità di questi individui è sotto lo zero, come ha fatto lui a fidarsi ed a credere a quello che gli promettevano?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Come dargli torto francamente.. Io l'ho interpreta in un altro modo, ovvero che il bonifico degli 85 milioni è arrivato alla squadra sbagliata (sfinter) invece che noi



Anch'io, semplice battuta.


----------



## kipstar (27 Agosto 2016)

Forse passano i giorni... E vede che la squadra è quella dello scorso anno....


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella ai cinesi nel corso dell'intervista post partita a Sky. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'allenatore rossonero:"Cosa mi aspettavo sul mercato? Vorrei fare una battuta ma ho paura di farla. Ho letto il titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport (sui cinesi dell'Inter e sui soldi investiti per Joao Mario e Gabigol, NDR) e mi è venuto il dubbio che i cinesi abbiano sbagliato il bonifico... C'è amarezza rispetto a quello che poteva essere e non è accaduto".
> 
> Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella alla futura proprietà rossonera.



Battuta troppo banale e scontata per risultare velenosa o polemica. Di fronte alle domande sull'imbarazzante confronto con gli investimenti dei cugini poteva fare due cose: o turarsi il naso e dire "sono felicissimo del nostro mercato, non penso a quello degli altri" o buttarla sul ridere. Secondo me ha fatto la scelta più intelligente.


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha detto (giustamente) ciò che tutti quelli con un pò d'intelligenza pensano: è impensabile che una futura proprietà se ne freghi del calcio giocato e decida di buttare alle ortiche un'intera stagione.
> 
> E pure questa battuta nei confronti di quelli che DOVREBBERO ESSERE i futuri proprietari, puzza abbastanza.



Temo proprio che sui cinesi non ce la raccontano giusta,troppe cose strane come al solito.E questa battuta di Montella non fa altro che aumentare i dubbi.Boh,ripeto,speriamo bene su questa cessione.Possiamo solo fare questo,altrimenti il Milan è morto definitivamente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Agosto 2016)

Ok è una battuta ma il fondo di verità c'è...probabilmente gli era stato promesso altro...probabilmente i tempi calcolati dalle parti (fininvest-galatioto) avrebbero dovuto garantire di chiudere tutto prima...probabilmente ci sono stati dilatazioni bibliche dei tempi (tutti noi sappiamo ormai perché)...ci è rimasto male...ci sta. Ma con quei 2 individui al comando doveva aspettarselo....e che stia buono che se l'anno prossimo succederà quello che deve succedere si ritroverà d'improvviso ad assere uno degli allenatori rossoneri più fortunati degli ultimi 10 anni...


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma allora esistono i cinesi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha detto (giustamente) ciò che tutti quelli con un pò d'intelligenza pensano: è impensabile che una futura proprietà se ne freghi del calcio giocato e decida di buttare alle ortiche un'intera stagione.
> 
> E pure questa battuta nei confronti di quelli che DOVREBBERO ESSERE i futuri proprietari, puzza abbastanza.



Concordo..di certo gli era stato garantito che si sarebbe operato sul mercato..al di là di tutto è chiaro che sta nuova proprietà x ora si è presentata in modo pessimo..
Per anni abbiamo criticato gli allenatori troppo accomodanti adesso ci mettiamo a criticare anche quando uno mostra la schiena dritta??


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2016)

Come dicevo qualche settimana fa, la gestione della futura proprietà è inquietante. Un business plan folle. E per chi fa l'esempio con l'acquisto di una casa, devo far notare che l'esempio non è calzante. Infatti acquistare una casa e fare dei lavori di ristrutturazione è una situazione statica. La puoi fare ora, come tra 1,2,3,6 mesi. E non ti cambia nulla. Non ci sono grossi differenze. La casa è sempre lì e Riuscirai sempre a fare una casa bella e potrai fare tutte le modifiche che vuoi. Nel calcio non funziona così. È intanto una situazione molto più dinamica, e non puoi fare sempre quello che vuoi, ma puoi intervenire solo in alcuni momenti determinati. È come se acquistassi un terreno, non in buone condizioni su cui voglio piantare diverse cose. Ognuna ha i suoi momenti di semina e i propri tempi di crescita. Ma prima di fare qualsiasi cosa devo bonificare il terreno e renderlo di nuovo fertile. Se tardo a fare questa cosa, il terreno mi può diventare arido completamente, e poi non potró fare più nulla. 
E per questo che bisogna intervenire Ora. Come? Facessero un accorto rapido con Fininvest, non voglio nemmeno sapere come, per sbloccare almeno 50/60 milioni immediatamente, più forzare la cessione di Bacca e Honda e acquistare i giocatori di qualità che servono a Montella: 1 centrale forte, 2 centrocampisti forti, 1 esterno forte. Altrimenti la stagione è persa. Questa squadra non riuscirá a fare molto meglio dello scorso anno, a meno di una botta di fortuna. E un'azienda seria, come penso siano i nuovi acquirenti, non si affidano al caso e alla fortuna. Perdere ora una stagione, significa perderne almeno un'altra visto che continuerai a non essere appetibile e sarai costretto a buttare 40 milioni per i joao Mario.


----------



## fra29 (28 Agosto 2016)

25 mil per Pjaca e 15 per Bentancur spariti nel nulla.
Con quei soldi ci facevi Zielinski e Paredes ma probabilmente sono state trattative fasulle..
Il nostro mercato è stato davvero senza alcun senso, penso AG si sia voluto superare per l'ultimo (si spera) suo mercato..


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2016)

cosa si aspettava esattamente quando ha firmato per il milan ?

cinesi o meno, si sa che finchè berlusca ma soprattutto galliani sono ancora operativi c'è da aspettarsi di tutto (in negativo).


----------



## IronJaguar (28 Agosto 2016)

Lo dice a battute ma ci è rimasto (giustamente) molto male per il (non) mercato fatto. Come l'altra volta quando si è smarcato dall'acquisto di Sosa con la battuta su Iniesta. Cerca di non essere pesante ma sta buttando lì giustissime frecciatine.

A prescindere di chi siano le colpe è chiaro che voleva altri giocatori e si aspettava almeno uno sforzo minimo per dargli qualcosina in più. 
Oggi quando pensavo a cosa potesse fare dalla panchina per fare qualche cambio mi è venuto il magone, non c'era un centrocampista degno di questo nome in panca e i 3 che erano già dentro erano uno peggio dell'altro.


----------



## luigi61 (28 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Ma dai ma comunque era chiaro già da quando ha fatto la battuta su Sosa e Iniesta... Questo è da apprezzare molto secondo me.


Esatto: ha detto quello che pensano la maggior parte dei tifosi; mai successo quello che si è visto al Milan, nuova proprietà compresa ed in primis


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Battuta troppo banale e scontata per risultare velenosa o polemica. Di fronte alle domande sull'imbarazzante confronto con gli investimenti dei cugini poteva fare due cose: o turarsi il naso e dire "sono felicissimo del nostro mercato, non penso a quello degli altri" o buttarla sul ridere. Secondo me ha fatto la scelta più intelligente.


Per me non è scontata affatto, t'immagini quei due umanoidi di SuperPippa e Barattolo fare una battuta del genere?

Sta dimostrando di avere gli attributi, senza tra l'altro fare l'omone furioso tipo Mihajlovic


----------



## luigi61 (28 Agosto 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Come dicevo qualche settimana fa, la gestione della futura proprietà è inquietante. Un business plan folle. E per chi fa l'esempio con l'acquisto di una casa, devo far notare che l'esempio non è calzante. Infatti acquistare una casa e fare dei lavori di ristrutturazione è una situazione statica. La puoi fare ora, come tra 1,2,3,6 mesi. E non ti cambia nulla. Non ci sono grossi differenze. La casa è sempre lì e Riuscirai sempre a fare una casa bella e potrai fare tutte le modifiche che vuoi. Nel calcio non funziona così. È intanto una situazione molto più dinamica, e non puoi fare sempre quello che vuoi, ma puoi intervenire solo in alcuni momenti determinati. È come se acquistassi un terreno, non in buone condizioni su cui voglio piantare diverse cose. Ognuna ha i suoi momenti di semina e i propri tempi di crescita. Ma prima di fare qualsiasi cosa devo bonificare il terreno e renderlo di nuovo fertile. Se tardo a fare questa cosa, il terreno mi può diventare arido completamente, e poi non potró fare più nulla.
> E per questo che bisogna intervenire Ora. Come? Facessero un accorto rapido con Fininvest, non voglio nemmeno sapere come, per sbloccare almeno 50/60 milioni immediatamente, più forzare la cessione di Bacca e Honda e acquistare i giocatori di qualità che servono a Montella: 1 centrale forte, 2 centrocampisti forti, 1 esterno forte. Altrimenti la stagione è persa. Questa squadra non riuscirá a fare molto meglio dello scorso anno, a meno di una botta di fortuna. E un'azienda seria, come penso siano i nuovi acquirenti, non si affidano al caso e alla fortuna. Perdere ora una stagione, significa perderne almeno un'altra visto che continuerai a non essere appetibile e sarai costretto a buttare 40 milioni per i joao Mario.



BRAVOOOOOOO!!! Hai fotografato esattamente la situazione, almeno per quello che appare ai nostri occhi; probabilmente essendo TUTTO troppo assurdo c'è qualcosa che non ci dicono e che non sappiamo


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Agosto 2016)

Chiaramente si aspettava che chiudessero prima sia il preliminare che il closing. Si dovrà accontentare dei soldi solo a Gennaio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Inoltre ridendo e scherzando ha pure detto che i nomi per il centrocampo nella lista di galliani gli fanno schifo...lo sto apprezzando sempre piu ogni giorno che passa...lui scherza ma dice quello che pensa almeno...certo è che qualche accordo x questo mercato potevano farlo...ma tant'è....sicuramente fininvest non vuole buttare soldi in una cosa che non gli interessa piu...e i cinesi non si fidano di quel branco di ladri...potevano insistere pure loro x inserire qualche clausola su investimenti in questo mercato...ma sono convinto che se non si fosse fatto esattamente come voleva lui, il nano avrebbe anche fatto saltare tutto...quindi ciccia...mi consola il fatto che tra una settimana le scelleratezze del geometra avranno fine


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Chiaramente si aspettava che chiudessero prima sia il preliminare che il closing. Si dovrà accontentare dei soldi solo a Gennaio



Lo stesso pensiero mio...non si aspettava nemmeno lui dilatazioni delle tempistiche cosi grandi


----------



## Doctore (28 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo..di certo gli era stato garantito che si sarebbe operato sul mercato..al di là di tutto è chiaro che sta nuova proprietà x ora si è presentata in modo pessimo..
> Per anni abbiamo criticato gli allenatori troppo accomodanti adesso ci mettiamo a criticare anche quando uno mostra la schiena dritta??



la nuova proprieta non si è ancora presentata.
Piu che una stoccata alla nuova societa la vedo come un avvertimento...o si cambia registro o nada


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi: il Milan è ancora della Fininvest, purtroppo siamo ancora nelle mani di quella gente... detto questo, già da gennaio mi aspetto dei colpi.


----------



## sette (28 Agosto 2016)

Montella manifesta le sue ambizioni con delle battute. Certi "allenatori" (Inzaghi, Miha, Brocchi) non saprebbero cosa farsene di Iniesta Pjaca e 85 milioni.


----------



## sette (28 Agosto 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Lo dice a battute ma ci è rimasto (giustamente) molto male per il (non) mercato fatto. Come l'altra volta quando si è smarcato dall'acquisto di Sosa con la battuta su Iniesta. Cerca di non essere pesante ma sta buttando lì giustissime frecciatine.
> 
> A prescindere di chi siano le colpe è chiaro che voleva altri giocatori e si aspettava almeno uno sforzo minimo per dargli qualcosina in più.
> _Oggi quando pensavo a cosa potesse fare dalla panchina per fare qualche cambio mi è venuto il magone, non c'era un centrocampista degno di questo nome in panca e i 3 che erano già dentro erano uno peggio dell'altro._



Perfetto.


----------



## clanton (28 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi: il Milan è ancora della Fininvest, purtroppo siamo ancora nelle mani di quella gente... detto questo, già da gennaio mi aspetto dei colpi.



Ricordati che a gennaio i soldi li butti via ..in giro ci sono solo scarti o figurine !!


----------



## clanton (28 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella ai cinesi nel corso dell'intervista post partita a Sky. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'allenatore rossonero:"Cosa mi aspettavo sul mercato? Vorrei fare una battuta ma ho paura di farla. Ho letto il titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport (sui cinesi dell'Inter e sui soldi investiti per Joao Mario e Gabigol, NDR) e mi è venuto il dubbio che i cinesi abbiano sbagliato il bonifico... C'è amarezza rispetto a quello che poteva essere e non è accaduto".
> 
> Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella alla futura proprietà rossonera.



ha fatto una battuta non da yesman e questo gli fa onore ..certo non l avrebbero fatta Inzaghi e Brocchi. Ha attraverso una battuta fatto capire il suo pensiero che è quello di tutti i tifosi. Come la battuta su Sosa e Iniesta. Mi è diventato molto simpatico spero continui così non ha nulla da perdere , la dignità ormai l'ha conquistata. !


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2016)

Una battuta non uscita fuori benissimo ma dall'intervista lascia intendere che gli era stato promesso (da chi?) ben altro. Del resto tu schieri Montolivo e Kucka (poi entra uallarito.......) e gli avversari hanno Hamzik e sostituiscono Allan con Zelinskj, beh ti girano un pò eh......


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella ai cinesi nel corso dell'intervista post partita a Sky. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'allenatore rossonero:"Cosa mi aspettavo sul mercato? Vorrei fare una battuta ma ho paura di farla. Ho letto il titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport (sui cinesi dell'Inter e sui soldi investiti per Joao Mario e Gabigol, NDR) e mi è venuto il dubbio che i cinesi abbiano sbagliato il bonifico... C'è amarezza rispetto a quello che poteva essere e non è accaduto".
> 
> Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella alla futura proprietà rossonera.



Io penso si riferisca a Galliani più che ai cinesi.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Temo proprio che sui cinesi non ce la raccontano giusta,troppe cose strane come al solito.E questa battuta di Montella non fa altro che aumentare i dubbi.Boh,ripeto,speriamo bene su questa cessione.Possiamo solo fare questo,altrimenti il Milan è morto definitivamente.



Stai sereno. Non ti preoccupare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> la nuova proprieta non si è ancora presentata.
> Piu che una stoccata alla nuova societa la vedo come un avvertimento...o si cambia registro o nada



Si sono presentati male x la secolare trattativa a fronte dei dieci giorni impiegati da suning e anche x non aver investito una mazza..il bonifico il 9 settembre pare una presa in giro dai..lo accetto solo nell'ottica di una totale sfiiducia in galliani..però allora al closing esigo che fester sia messo alla porta e che si chiuda in tempo per poter operare con programmazione fin da gennaio..se non mostrano subito potenza economica allora siamo messi male..li avranno gettati via ma almeno i cinesi dei cugini hanno mostrato al mondo che loro la grana ce l'hanno..e ricordiamo che hanno pure rifiutato i 70 milioni del napoli x icardi..


----------



## Aragorn (28 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Per me non è scontata affatto, t'immagini quei due umanoidi di SuperPippa e Barattolo fare una battuta del genere?
> 
> Sta dimostrando di avere gli attributi, senza tra l'altro fare l'omone furioso tipo Mihajlovic



Scontata nel senso che la risposta sul bonifico sbagliato sarebbe venuta naturale e spontanea a chiunque. Secondo me se, come sostengono alcuni, avesse realmente voluto lanciare una critica alla nuova proprietà sarebbe stato più specifico. Che sia amareggiato è sicuro ma, sempre secondo me, più che coi cinesi ce l'ha con l'attuale proprietà; d'altronde tra Lapadula, Gomes e Sosa sono stati spesi quasi 25 milioni, soldi che potevano essere gestiti certamente meglio (senza contare quelli buttati via per i rinnovi di Montolivo e Zapata). E probabilmente sì è anche rotto di sentire giornalai che continuano a ripetere che sono state tutte sue richieste.


----------



## Miracle1980 (28 Agosto 2016)

Montella è stato inc...ato durante quella famosa cena con Galliani e Gancikoff. Era a cena con il vecchio ed il "presunto" nuovo... Che gli avranno promesso qualcosa. Infatti uscì dal ristorante visibilmente emozionato. 
Poi il nuovo (Gancikoff) è stranamente sparito. È rimasto invece il vecchio che, insieme a certa stampa, sta scaricando tutte le colpe e responsabilità sul nuovo... finora invisibile.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Ricordati che a gennaio i soldi li butti via ..in giro ci sono solo scarti o figurine !!



Mmm secondo io a gennaio Fassone in spagna con 100 mln di euri si porta tranquillamente a milano Musacchio e James Rodriguez... poi potreve lasciare in italia il suo nuovo ds per definire gli adquisti di Badelj e Paredes.... con soldi tutto questo si potreve fare facile facile in questione di giorni.

Io mi aspetto a gennaio come minimo 100 mln di euri spesi sul mercato.


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Mmm secondo io a gennaio Fassone in spagna con 100 mln di euri si porta tranquillamente a milano Musacchio e James Rodriguez... poi potreve lasciare in italia il suo nuovo ds per definire gli adquisti di Badelj e Paredes.... con soldi tutto questo si potreve fare facile facile in questione di giorni.
> 
> Io mi aspetto a gennaio come minimo 100 mln di euri spesi sul mercato.


A gennaio c'è da fare... Quei nomi non torneranno ad essere titolari nelle loro squadre, Musacchio a parte. Ah, nel collaudatissimo Napoli visto ieri sera non gioca Zielinski. Prego di prendere nota.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (28 Agosto 2016)

La verità è che qualcosa che non quadra c è e bisogna avere l integrità per ammetterlo. All inizio c era Gancikoff che seguiva come un cagnolino galliani e stavamo cercando di bloccare in attesa del solo preliminare (questo è importante perché all inizio i soldi erano previsti già dal preliminare) i vari musacchio, pjaca, zielinsky insomma investimenti veri. Poi a un certo punto spariscono Gancikoff e galatioto e sono spariti anche i soldi.. Si è passati inoltre da 400M in 2 anni ai 350 in 3. Impossibile che, per quanto cerchino di farcelo credere, la cordata sia la stessa dell inizio, troppi cambiamenti non solo economici ma proprio di gestione di tutto. La verità è che la trattativa iniziale è saltata e in fretta e furia hanno trovato altri acquirenti che però non sono fortemente motivati e preparati come i primi per mettersi in un affare del genere. I primi si erano affidati ad un advisor di fama internazionale, i secondi a un avvocato qualunque di Milano probabilmente amico di silvio, questo già la dice lunga. In tutto questo c è anche una eventualità ancora peggiore : tifosi che venuti a conoscenza del fallimento della trattativa sarebbero esplosi e allora teatrino creato per tenerli buoni e poi, prima del closing, salta tutto con silvio che dirà che si è reso conto che non erano persone serie (e i tifosi visti questi mesi di mercato non faranno fatica a crederci). Insomma dite quello che volete ma questo a cui stiamo assistendo è quello che viviamo da 10 anni, non è cambiato nulla, questo è il milan del duo malefico.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Una battuta non uscita fuori benissimo ma dall'intervista lascia intendere che gli era stato promesso (*da chi?*) ben altro. Del resto tu schieri Montolivo e Kucka (poi entra uallarito.......) e gli avversari hanno Hamzik e sostituiscono Allan con Zelinskj, beh ti girano un pò eh......



dai cinesi sporchi, cattivi e mangiabambini suppongo


----------



## wfiesso (28 Agosto 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> La verità è che qualcosa che non quadra c è e bisogna avere l integrità per ammetterlo. All inizio c era Gancikoff che seguiva come un cagnolino galliani e stavamo cercando di bloccare in attesa del solo preliminare (questo è importante perché all inizio i soldi erano previsti già dal preliminare) i vari musacchio, pjaca, zielinsky insomma investimenti veri. Poi a un certo punto spariscono Gancikoff e galatioto e sono spariti anche i soldi.. Si è passati inoltre da 400M in 2 anni ai 350 in 3. Impossibile che, per quanto cerchino di farcelo credere, la cordata sia la stessa dell inizio, troppi cambiamenti non solo economici ma proprio di gestione di tutto. La verità è che la trattativa iniziale è saltata e in fretta e furia hanno trovato altri acquirenti che però non sono fortemente motivati e preparati come i primi per mettersi in un affare del genere. I primi si erano affidati ad un advisor di fama internazionale, i secondi a un avvocato qualunque di Milano probabilmente amico di silvio, questo già la dice lunga. In tutto questo c è anche una eventualità ancora peggiore : tifosi che venuti a conoscenza del fallimento della trattativa sarebbero esplosi e allora teatrino creato per tenerli buoni e poi, prima del closing, salta tutto con silvio che dirà che si è reso conto che non erano persone serie (e i tifosi visti questi mesi di mercato non faranno fatica a crederci). Insomma dite quello che volete ma questo a cui stiamo assistendo è quello che viviamo da 10 anni, non è cambiato nulla, questo è il milan del duo malefico.



vuoi vivere sereno? credi che il milan stia x essere venduto.

non vuoi vivere sereno? allora pensa ai complotti.

2 vie una sola scelta.. perchè ormai questo resta


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2016)

Il Milan non è dei cinesi


----------



## Coripra (28 Agosto 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> La verità è che qualcosa che non quadra c è e bisogna avere l integrità per ammetterlo. All inizio c era Gancikoff che seguiva come un cagnolino galliani e stavamo cercando di bloccare in attesa del solo preliminare (questo è importante perché all inizio i soldi erano previsti già dal preliminare) i vari musacchio, pjaca, zielinsky insomma investimenti veri. Poi a un certo punto spariscono Gancikoff e galatioto e sono spariti anche i soldi.. Si è passati inoltre da 400M in 2 anni ai 350 in 3. Impossibile che, per quanto cerchino di farcelo credere, la cordata sia la stessa dell inizio, troppi cambiamenti non solo economici ma proprio di gestione di tutto. La verità è che la trattativa iniziale è saltata e in fretta e furia hanno trovato altri acquirenti che però non sono fortemente motivati e preparati come i primi per mettersi in un affare del genere. I primi si erano affidati ad un advisor di fama internazionale, i secondi a un avvocato qualunque di Milano probabilmente amico di silvio, questo già la dice lunga. In tutto questo c è anche una eventualità ancora peggiore : tifosi che venuti a conoscenza del fallimento della trattativa sarebbero esplosi e allora teatrino creato per tenerli buoni e poi, prima del closing, salta tutto con silvio che dirà che si è reso conto che non erano persone serie (e i tifosi visti questi mesi di mercato non faranno fatica a crederci). Insomma dite quello che volete ma questo a cui stiamo assistendo è quello che viviamo da 10 anni, non è cambiato nulla, questo è il milan del duo malefico.



uau... complimenti per il


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Quello che proprio non capisco e vorrei mi aiutaste a capire è che vedo buoni giocatori andare in prestito dappertutto,fra un pò pure cuadrado e fabregas depay e mata forse vanno via in prestito.

Ma se davvero c'è il governo cinese dietro perchè non si fidano a darceli in prestito con obbligo di riscatto vincolato al closing?? cioè preferiscono darli in prestito secco piuttosto che con un eventualità di riscatto quasi certa data l'importanza e sicurezza dei nostri prossimi proprietari cinesi?

Mi puzza un pò...cosa gli costa a un esponente di Xi Jinping(se davvero ci fosse il governo cinesei dietro) ad alzare la cornetta e dire ''si è vero stiamo comprando il Milan prestateci i giocatori e ve li compriamo sicuramente''

Boh..tutto molto strano...


----------



## Coripra (28 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Quello che proprio non capisco e vorrei mi aiutaste a capire è che vedo buoni giocatori andare in prestito dappertutto,fra un pò pure cuadrado e fabregas depay e mata forse vanno via in prestito.
> 
> Ma se davvero c'è il governo cinese dietro perchè non si fidano a darceli in prestito con obbligo di riscatto vincolato al closing?? cioè preferiscono darli in prestito secco piuttosto che con un eventualità di riscatto quasi certa data l'importanza e sicurezza dei nostri prossimi proprietari cinesi?
> 
> ...



perchè fino a quando non sarà firmato il closing e i "cinesi" non saranno proprietari, non solo non alzeranno la cornetta, ma non muoveranno un dito "ufficialmente".
Di strano non ci vedo nulla.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> perchè fino a quando non sarà firmato il closing e i "cinesi" non saranno proprietari, non solo non alzeranno la cornetta, ma non muoveranno un dito "ufficialmente".
> *Di strano non ci vedo nulla.*


Noooo nullla...solo una squadra che andrà in scatafascio...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Noooo nullla...solo una squadra che andrà in scatafascio...



capisco che non dobbiate tutti essere esperti di diritto commerciale, ma almeno abbiate la decenza di non dire fesserie immonde se non conoscete l'argomento 

finchè non ci sarà il closing, nessuno muoverà un dito, prima ve lo mettete in testa meglio è. la vita vera non è quella che pensate voi dove arriva il primo fesso di turno e dice "toh 100 milioni in anticipo tanto sono ricco". NON funziona così. 1 anno di transizione ai cinesi gli frega ben poco. La verità è che noi siamo tifosi, lasciamo fare il lavoro serio ai professionisti, noi limitiamoci a tifare.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> capisco che non dobbiate tutti essere esperti di diritto commerciale, ma almeno abbiate la decenza di non dire fesserie immonde se non conoscete l'argomento
> 
> finchè non ci sarà il closing, nessuno muoverà un dito, prima ve lo mettete in testa meglio è. la vita vera non è quella che pensate voi dove arriva il primo fesso di turno e dice "toh 100 milioni in anticipo tanto sono ricco". NON funziona così. 1 anno di transizione ai cinesi gli frega ben poco. La verità è che noi siamo tifosi, lasciamo fare il lavoro serio ai professionisti, noi limitiamoci a tifare.


Capisco anche che è difficile leggere un post mio appena più su di due righe...non ho detto nulla di quello che hai scritto...NULLA.

Sempre a far passare gli altri utenti per scemi senza leggere e pensare a quello che scrivono...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Capisco anche che è difficile leggere un post mio appena più su di due righe...non ho detto nulla di quello che hai scritto...NULLA.



mettila come vuoi, oltretutto è anche poco producente discutere inter nos. Purtroppo siamo sulla stessa barca, e fa acqua da tutte le parti. Almeno non facciamo l'errore di dare credito ai pennivendoli di cravatta gialla che stanno già da tempo avvelenando sapientemente il pozzo cinese. Dobbiamo avere pazienza ancora qualche mese.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> mettila come vuoi, oltretutto è anche poco producente discutere inter nos. Purtroppo siamo sulla stessa barca, e fa acqua da tutte le parti. Almeno non facciamo l'errore di dare credito ai pennivendoli di cravatta gialla che stanno già da tempo avvelenando sapientemente il pozzo cinese. Dobbiamo avere pazienza ancora qualche mese.



Si hai ragione...però qualche dubbio i pennivendoli lo mettono anche a me.Non sull'esistenza dei cinesi ma sul fatto che ci sia il governo dietro.
Ti faccio l'esempio Cuadrado:
Considerato che sia palese il fatto che se ne va,se tu fossi dirigente del Chelsea preferiresti darlo ai cinesi che ti danno la garanzia di essere unapotenza modniale e di riscattarlo a closing avvenuto o lo dai alla Juve con prestito secco che poi sicuramente te lo ridà indietro ancora??


----------



## Coripra (28 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Noooo nullla...solo una squadra che andrà in scatafascio...



Veramente la "squadra" è "in scatafascio" ora.

Ma, più che la squadra è la cosiddetta "società" Milan che non c'è più: del resto cosa si può pretendere da chi sa di aver già venduto?
Hai presente l'interesse a fare bene il proprio lavoro da parte di un dipendente nel periodo di preavviso quando sa che se ne andrà da un'altra parte a lavorare a breve?
Ecco, per un proprietario che ha venduto elevalo a potenza in proporzione a quanto ci guadagna (o non ci perde).
Rileggiti i thread degli scorsi mesi: fino a gennaio ci sarà da soffrire molto.
Da gennaio speriamo di vedere la nascita di un progetto: ma con la consapevolezza che, comunque, a gennaio non arriverà la fatina dei dentini a risolverci con un tocco di bacchetta magica i numerosi problemi della squadra Milan.
Questo è un anno di transizione. Punto.
Io comincerò a criticare e a lamentarmi quando e se (Dio non voglia) vedrò in azione la nuova dirigenza a compiere malefatte in stile B&G o assenza di progettualità o... ecc. ecc. ecc.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione...però qualche dubbio i pennivendoli lo mettono anche a me.Non sull'esistenza dei cinesi ma sul fatto che ci sia il governo dietro.
> Ti faccio l'esempio Cuadrado:
> Considerato che sia palese il fatto che se ne va,se tu fossi dirigente del Chelsea preferiresti darlo ai cinesi che ti danno la garanzia di essere unapotenza modniale e di riscattarlo a closing avvenuto o lo dai alla Juve con prestito secco che poi sicuramente te lo ridà indietro ancora??



il tuo ragionamento sarebbe corretto, se e solo se il milan fosse in mano ai cinesi, cosa che al momento non è così. attualmente al 28/08 siamo ancora in mano alla stessa dirigenza corrotta e incapace degli ultimi 10 anni, ed è per questo che il chelsea preferisce darlo alla juve, perchè in un contesto come quello bianconero il giocatore di sicuro non perderebbe valore, ma anzi come l'anno scorso rischierebbe di accrescerlo. I club seri con noi non si siedono neanche più a parlare, abbiamo una credibilità internazionale pari allo zero attualmente. Questo discorso diventerà valido dopo l'8 di settembre, in cui probabilmente verranno girati i fantomatici 85mln di euro. Fino ad allora noi siamo in mano a Fininvest.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Agosto 2016)

Mettetevela via fino alla prossima estate. Ci aspetta un altro anno di amare sofferenza.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> il tuo ragionamento sarebbe corretto, se e solo se il milan fosse in mano ai cinesi, cosa che al momento non è così. attualmente al 28/08 siamo ancora in mano alla stessa dirigenza corrotta e incapace degli ultimi 10 anni, ed è per questo che il chelsea preferisce darlo alla juve, perchè in un contesto come quello bianconero il giocatore di sicuro non perderebbe valore, ma anzi come l'anno scorso rischierebbe di accrescerlo. I club seri con noi non si siedono neanche più a parlare, abbiamo una credibilità internazionale pari allo zero attualmente. Questo discorso diventerà valido dopo l'8 di settembre, in cui probabilmente verranno girati i fantomatici 85mln di euro. Fino ad allora noi siamo in mano a Fininvest.



Perdonami ma continui a non capire il discorso...
Se ti offro 20 milioni per Cuadrado dopo il closing, che dovrebbe essere una formalità se davvero c'è il governo cinese dietro, preferisci darlo alla juve che te lo ha già rispedito indietro una volta?? mi sembra una scelta totalmente illogica..Cuadrado non devono più valorizzarlo ma venderlo a qualsiasi cifra perchè ormai non se ne fanno più nulla.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma continui a non capire il discorso...
> Se ti offro 20 milioni per Cuadrado dopo il closing, che dovrebbe essere una formalità se davvero c'è il governo cinese dietro, preferisci darlo alla juve che te lo ha già rispedito indietro una volta?? mi sembra una scelta totalmente illogica..Cuadrado non devono più valorizzarlo ma venderlo a qualsiasi cifra perchè ormai non se ne fanno più nulla.



No no ho capito benissimo il discorso. Ti ripeto, finchè non ci sarà il closing, nessuno muoverà un dito. Perchè il closing non è assolutamente una formalità, almeno fino al 8/9 in cui ci sarà il versamento della seconda parte di penale, equivalente ad 85 mln (15 già versati). Solo ed unicamente allora si potrà pensare che il closing sia una formalità, e ti dico che sarebbe comunque rischioso pensarlo anche allora. Putacaso che tutto d'un tratto decidessero di ritirarsi perchè capita un evento X, per loro 100mln sono noccioline, e noi inteso come società guidata da fininvest saremmo in una situazione certamente non simpatica.

La sostanza quindi è una sola: dare per scontato il closing è un grosso errore, che la nostra dirigenza non può in alcun modo permettersi di fare. il closing dopo il versamento della penale sarà altamente probabile, ma non certo. Esiste sempre un'alea che deve essere valutata da chi fa questo mestiere e maneggia ogni giorno milioni di euro.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> No no ho capito benissimo il discorso. Ti ripeto, finchè non ci sarà il closing, nessuno muoverà un dito. Perchè il closing non è assolutamente una formalità, almeno fino al 8/9 in cui ci sarà il versamento della seconda parte di penale, equivalente ad 85 mln (15 già versati). Solo ed unicamente allora si potrà pensare che il closing sia una formalità, e ti dico che sarebbe comunque rischioso pensarlo anche allora. Putacaso che tutto d'un tratto decidessero di ritirarsi perchè capita un evento X, per loro 100mln sono noccioline, e noi inteso come società guidata da fininvest saremmo in una situazione certamente non simpatica.


Certo ma continuo a non capire perchè dovrebbero dare Cuadrado alla Juve invece che allo ''Stato cinese''.
Io se dovessi liberarmi di un giocatore...perso per perso... preferirei darlo ai cinesi sapendo le loro credenziali che alla juve gratis un altro anno..
Evidentemente nessun cinese ha alzato la cornetta e gli va bene perdere un anno così..perchè le opzioni per prendere qualche ''scarto di lusso'' ci sarebbero..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Certo ma continuo a non capire perchè dovrebbero dare Cuadrado alla Juve invece che allo ''Stato cinese''.
> Io se dovessi liberarmi di un giocatore...perso per perso... preferirei darlo ai cinesi sapendo le loro credenziali che alla juve gratis un altro anno..
> Evidentemente nessun cinese ha alzato la cornetta e gli va bene perdere un anno così..perchè le opzioni per prendere qualche ''scarto di lusso'' ci sarebbero..



Non esiste ancora lo stato cinese. Tutto lì. Daresti in prova la tua macchina di riserva (o la tua moto) ad un barbone che ti dice "domani lavorerò alla Rotschild, lasciamela da ora che mi serve per andare al lavoro", oppure preferiresti lasciarla in un concessionario aspettando qualcuno interessato, sapendo che non si svaluterà e gli verrà fatta la manutenzione necessaria a costo 0?

La dirigenza del Chelsea non è apparentemente intenzionata a lanciare in aria la pallina della roulette e vedere se è uscito un rosso o un nero... Preferiscono una certezza piuttosto che un'alea, e come biasimarli del resto. Oltretutto non hanno alcun problema economico che li potrebbe spingere ad azzardare una mossa.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> *Non esiste ancora lo stato cinese. *Tutto lì. Daresti in prova la tua macchina di riserva (o la tua moto) ad un barbone che ti dice "domani lavorerò alla Rotschild, lasciamela da ora che mi serve per andare al lavoro", oppure preferiresti lasciarla in un concessionario aspettando qualcuno interessato, sapendo che non si svaluterà e gli verrà fatta la manutenzione necessaria a costo 0?
> 
> La dirigenza del Chelsea non è apparentemente intenzionata a lanciare in aria la pallina della roulette e vedere se è uscito un rosso o un nero... Preferiscono una certezza piuttosto che un'alea, e come biasimarli del resto. Oltretutto non hanno alcun problema economico che li potrebbe spingere ad azzardare una mossa.



Ma non hanno emissari o videoconferenze dove possono dare prova della loro esistenza?? basterebbe che si presentasse un esponente di rilievo dei cinesi..non è mica una cosa così difficile eh...evidentemente se la stanno prendendo con calmissima e di buttare un anno non gli interessa poi molto.

P.s. poi un giorno mi spiegherai lab differenza tra un barbone e un esponente di una cordata che rappresenta il governo cinese...ok le estremizzazioni ma poi si cade un pò nel ridicolo..


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mettetevela via fino alla prossima estate. Ci aspetta un altro anno di amare sofferenza.



E' così, purtroppo bisogna rassegnarsi a pazientare ancora sperando che i nuovi proprietari facciano le cose per bene. Anche per gennaio non aspettiamoci chissà cosa, per me sarebbe già tanto se venisse messa su una società come si deve scegliendo dirigenti all'altezza. Per il mercato invernale non mi aspetterei più di qualche "puntello" nei ruoli che sono critici da anni, ormai bisogna lavorare duro per la prossima stagione.
Sperando che almeno Bloomberg dica il vero.....


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2016)

Credo tutto sommato l'amarezza di montella sia comprensibile. Alla sua rosa non servivano 11 giocatori ma 2-centrocampisti-2 con determinate caratteristiche che consentissero di praticare il suo gioco. Nel calcio di montella un centrocampista 'totalizzatore' del gioco alla borja valero è indispensabile. Un centrocampista che in ogni zona del campo vada a prender palla e giocarla, tenerla, dettando ritmi e leggendo le soluzioni/situazioni. Senza tale profilo il rischio di giocare solo in verticale è alto come è alto il pericolo che il possesso palla sia difficoltoso. Se ci avete fatto caso rispetto alle prime uscite si è notata già una netta differenza nell'impostazione dal basso : i due centrali hanno spesso giocato un lungo-linea in orizzontale anzichè appoggiarsi sui centrocampisti. Sicuramente la manovra di disturbo del napoli avrà influito ma alla fin fine si fa ciò che si può e che il materiale consente. Il nostro borja valero oggi dovrebbe essere bonaventura mentre il nostro pizarro montolivo : siamo distanti anni luce da quella qualità nella gestione palla.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2016)

Una battuta niente più... che poi il mercato sia stato ridicolo non serve nemmeno dirlo, c'è abbastanza intelligenza.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Agosto 2016)

Ha fatto bene .
Questa é la squadra,e anche se ci sono miglioramenti se non arrivano nuovi innesti queste partite sono un rebus..non puoi accanirti se non le vinci.
Sentire parlare Galliani nel pre partita dicendo che i gioielli del Milan non si vendono mi ha fatto ridere...l unico É gigio,il resto ,compreso romagnoli per 40 milioni era da portare a piedi a Londra...il nostro problema era che non avevamo tempo per prenderne un altrggettivamente ad ora quesi soldi erano un regalo.Se penso a de sciglio poi.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2016)

Era una battuta sulle dichiarazioni vergognose di Galliani, riportate dal cronista.
Quindi si, ci ha messo in mezzo una battuta, ma era una replica diretta al demonio.


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Agosto 2016)

E si perchè la colpa è dei cinesi


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2016)

Contento che lo dica cosi almeno quelli che attacano l'allenatore a prescindere capiscono che non e contento e che non li piace allenare scarsoni e perdere contro cani e porci... ma allo stesso tempo ho paura che si giochi la sua permanenza al Milan.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Agosto 2016)

Oh ma fatevi un valium, non è possibile che ogni settimana si parli di complotti, Galliani imperatore del mondo, Berlusconi non vende, i cinesi non esistono e se esistono sono poveri....


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2016)

Finalmente qualcuno intellettualmente onesto.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno intellettualmente onesto.



Lo era pure Sinisa lo scorso anno.. s'è visto che fine ha fatto..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Questo botta e risposta diretto al gallo comunque fa intuire che a breve il geometra non conterà piu una mazza


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Agosto 2016)

c'è il video?


----------



## hiei87 (28 Agosto 2016)

Abituati ai servilismi di brocchi e inzaghi, anche una battuta del genere suona come una bomba atomica.
Comunque, senza fare troppi complottismi, immagino che nella famosa cena con Gancicoff e galliani di fine giugno, a Montella vennero presentati altri scenari rispetto a quello attuale. Probabilmente qualcosa è andato diversamente. Mi auguro e penso sia solo una questione di tempo, e che da gennaio si possa iniziare a far sul serio.
Certo, qualche dubbio non può non venire.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2016)

Montella deve lavorare e ha bisogno di giocatori, figuratevi se può mettersi dietro agli esempi delle macchine e delle case in vendita, del "aspettiamo Gennaio" e altra roba.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Abituati ai servilismi di brocchi e inzaghi, anche una battuta del genere suona come una bomba atomica.
> Comunque, senza fare troppi complottismi, immagino che nella famosa cena con Gancicoff e galliani di fine giugno, a Montella vennero presentati altri scenari rispetto a quello attuale. Probabilmente qualcosa è andato diversamente. Mi auguro e penso sia solo una questione di tempo, e che da gennaio si possa iniziare a far sul serio.
> Certo, qualche dubbio non può non venire.



Beh ci credo, gli presentano Gancikoff con cui stabilire il mercato, poi scopre che Gancikoff è scomparso, adesso non sa a chi rivolgersi. Fassone mi sembra lontano anni luce dal far sentire la sua presenza come stava facendo Gancikoso, probabilmente non ci avrà manco parlato. Che gli girino i cog. è molto comprensibile.
Montella poi è questo eh, non si prende una responsanbilità manco se ammazzasse qualcuno con le mani sue.


----------



## Aldo Boffi (28 Agosto 2016)

La interpreto come una battuta. In ogni caso, oggi l'azionista e l'AD sono sempre i soliti due, quindi: chi è responsabile?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella ai cinesi nel corso dell'intervista post partita a Sky. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'allenatore rossonero:"Cosa mi aspettavo sul mercato? Vorrei fare una battuta ma ho paura di farla. Ho letto il titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport (sui cinesi dell'Inter e sui soldi investiti per Joao Mario e Gabigol, NDR) e mi è venuto il dubbio che i cinesi abbiano sbagliato il bonifico... C'è amarezza rispetto a quello che poteva essere e non è accaduto".
> 
> Stoccata di Vincenzo Montella alla futura proprietà rossonera.



Alla fine è una semplice battuta. Prendiamola per quel che è. I cinesi c'entrano nulla. Al massimo poteva essere una stoccatina al condor.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Beh ci credo, gli presentano Gancikoff con cui stabilire il mercato, poi scopre che Gancikoff è scomparso, adesso non sa a chi rivolgersi. Fassone mi sembra lontano anni luce dal far sentire la sua presenza come stava facendo Gancikoso, probabilmente non ci avrà manco parlato. Che gli girino i cog. è molto comprensibile.
> Montella poi è questo eh, non si prende una responsanbilità manco se ammazzasse qualcuno con le mani sue.



Sì, la situazione è stata confusa dall'inizio.
Poi è vero che l'allenatore dovrebbe sempre dire "va bene così, è solo colpa mia", ma, per come siamo abituati, non mi dispiace uno che ogni tanto, tra un sorriso e l'altro, qualche mezza verità la dice, o quantomeno la fa intuire.


----------



## The P (28 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo era pure Sinisa lo scorso anno.. s'è visto che fine ha fatto..



Beh dai... sinisia si è presentato dicendo che puntava al campionato e standosi zitto (con il modulo imposto dal presidente) per buona parte di stagione, finché non ha capito che si sarebbe solo rovinato.


----------

